# Clear out an iPhone 3G



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have an old iPhone 3G that I'd like to try & sell. I'm not an iPhone guru like you guys. I found how to clear it at http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2110
"Settings > General > Reset"

My questions are:
How affective is this? 
Do I keep the SIM in during it?
What do I do with the SIM after? 
Any other advice?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/20/refurbished-iphones-are-an-excellent-source-of-previous-users-d/


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry,
Looks like that was old information.
Try this one.


----------

